

Coffee Flour – that can be used for cooking and baking – will soon be available - Mz
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/coffee-flour-article-1.2149623

======
fideloper
This sounds amazing, especially for someone like me with the "rich white
person's disease" \- celiacs/gluten intolerance.

